# Patterson for president



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd vote for Hank.

.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Good policy position on access.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I was excited for a minute, because I though it was this Patterson.






Same positions on the 21st Amendment. Southern strategy........


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I started fly fishing this year. One of the main reasons was somebody putting his "Hank and the bait fishers" video on this forum. I always thought it would be fun. However I have been into comedy my whole life and that $h!t is funny.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Man that was some beautiful water they were on! Oh, and I'd vote for Hank before either of the two party candidates.


----------

